# The Heroes by Joe Abercrombie



## Werthead (Sep 29, 2010)

A review of Joe Abercrombie's new novel:



> In the heart of the North, two great armies are converging on a small valley to hit one another with bits of sharpened metal. The war chiefs and carls under Black Dow prepare to face the might of the Union under Marshal Kroy, tens of thousands of men (and a few women too) ready to kill for, well, for reasons that seemed good at the time but now escape them.
> 
> In this war, heroes are needed. Unfortunately, the only heroes around are a bunch of old weathered stones at the top of a hill. Over the course of three blood-drenched days these stones will form the centre of the battle, and the centre of a storm of machinations, conspiracies and hopes for generals, soldiers, murderers and even a crotchety old wizard who has a new invention to test...
> 
> ...


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 11, 2010)

Now I'm jealous...


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 11, 2010)

Read 4 books by Abercrombie and only 1 by Mieville, but I prefer Abercrombie myself. 

Anyway, I'll definitely be getting this book, it's just a question of when.


----------



## True Blue Mug (Oct 22, 2010)

Can't wait! 

Mieville's big on idea, but I kinda feel like he's less of storyteller. Then again, I've only read _Perdido_. Abercrombie though knows how to write a page turner!


----------

